# Best BOLSTER for Chef Knife???



## Albo17 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am looking to get your opinions on the best kitchen chef knife BOLSTER. Images would also be awesome. I am looking to purchase a Japanese Damascus Chef Knife.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Jun 27, 2016)

No bolster


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 27, 2016)

Bolster sucks.


----------



## supersayan3 (Jun 27, 2016)

To me, the non bolster sucks.
I mean by that:

1. Bolster is clean, and no water goes into the handle.
So no worries in a hectic environment 

2. Balances the weight of the knife, handle - blade,
Which balance is 
a. Better for your wrist 
b. Better for your knife, in case it falls down. Handle heavy knives land with the handle while blade heavy knives land with the blade or the tip of the blade and then the tip is a goner. Balanced knives can land with the above 2 ways, or totally horizontal( as it happened with my Hiromoto Honyaki, and I was about to have a heart attack during the fall, but I got so happy the moment of the landing)


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 27, 2016)

To be clear, I was speaking of the "full bolster" which travels down to the heel of the blade's edge. That sucks.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 27, 2016)

supersayan3 said:


> To me, the non bolster sucks.
> I mean by that:
> 
> 1. Bolster is clean, and no water goes into the handle.
> ...



1. Knives with bolsters frequently experience water penetration. All depends on maker's f&f quality control.
2a. Not necessarily so. A weight forward blade aids in cutting, therefore requires less force exerted on your wrist.
2b. In a short drop, which is 99% of knife accidents, the balance point doesn't matter. The knife doesn't fall far enough to allow gravity to orient the knife in any direction.


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 27, 2016)

integral bolster, in Damascus is best.


----------



## supersayan3 (Jun 27, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> To be clear, I was speaking of the "full bolster" which travels down to the heel of the blade's edge. That sucks.



I agree completely. 
Worst design ever


----------



## supersayan3 (Jun 27, 2016)

ecchef said:


> 1. Knives with bolsters frequently experience water penetration. All depends on maker's f&f quality
> 
> 2a. Not necessarily so. A weight forward blade aids in cutting, therefore requires less force exerted on your wrist.
> 2b. In a short drop, which is 99% of knife accidents, the balance point doesn't matter. The knife doesn't fall far enough to allow gravity to orient the knife in any direction.



1. Thank you for the information [emoji4]

About 2a. Yes, but it makes it heavier to guide the knife, which is sharp enough to slide through anything &#129304;

2b. You are right, but out of experience, I have noticed that possibilities and angles of fall, lean towards the description I made before( laws of gravity affect as well)
As usually the knife slips from the working surface, where it is horizontal


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 28, 2016)

Actually, unless we are talking a knife mostly used for fast, careless towards-the-thumb peeling, I love the heel razor sharp and pointy - great for scoring peels etc. Always tempted to try and sharpen an edge into a choil. So I think I could never agree with someone like JF on full bolsters


----------



## Albo17 (Jun 28, 2016)

this one (A)?
http://www.cheftalk.com/content/type/61/id/85899/

or this one (B)?
http://www.cheftalk.com/content/type/61/id/85900/

I am leaning towards A at the moment as it feels like it would suit my "pinch grip" on the knife. Or do you guys think it doesnt matter?

Thanks


----------



## HHH Knives (Jun 28, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> integral bolster, in Damascus is best.



This ^^^^^


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 28, 2016)

Albo17 said:


> this one (A)?
> http://www.cheftalk.com/content/type/61/id/85899/
> 
> or this one (B)?
> ...



It does matter. the B example is exactly what I was talking about earlier. It is the stupidest thing you could put on a knife. It makes for a difficult time sharpening down the road. As the edge erodes over time through the natural process of sharpening that full bolster will remain. This will leave a hole or an overgrind near the heel. This will prevent edge to board contact while cutting and create what we call accordion cuts. 

My advice? Before you even buy a knife I suggest you fill out the "which knife should I buy" questionaire. It will help us to understand your needs so that we can make a proper suggestion for you to consider.

LOCATION
What country are you in?



KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?

Are you right or left handed?

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?



KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)

What knife, if any, are you replacing?

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)

Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?



KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)



SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS


----------



## supersayan3 (Jun 28, 2016)

Albo17 said:


> this one (A)?
> http://www.cheftalk.com/content/type/61/id/85899/
> 
> or this one (B)?
> ...



Avoid both knives at all costs. 
So wrong German profiles


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jun 28, 2016)

Because you find the profiles wrong because they are German, or because you think they implement the German profile incompetently?


----------



## supersayan3 (Jun 28, 2016)

I find the concept of the German profile not good enough.
I like French profile.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 28, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Because you find the profiles wrong because they are German, or because you think they implement the German profile incompetently?



I think they have too much belly, not flat enough.


----------

